# UPDATED: Little Miss Zuri <3



## DaneMama

This beautiful girl will be coming home to us in 6 weeks. The waiting game is now on our plate! Here are some pictures of her, 10 days old. 

We also need help with the name game, here are our thoughts so far...input is needed! Feel free to suggest other ones too!

Andora
Zuri 
Niobe
Tora
Morgan
Olive
Norrie


----------



## DaneMama




----------



## jdatwood

Does this make us officially crazy babe?


----------



## DaneMama

Absolutely...but what does our good friend Jimmy (and Dar) say?

_"If we weren't all crazy... we'd all go insane!!!"_


----------



## rannmiller

Congratulations you two! She is so absolutely gorgeous! You should start a poll in a new thread for her name, that would be so fun! :biggrin:


----------



## redspoo

You must be so excited! She is precious.
This is gonna be a LONG 6 weeks.:smile:


----------



## whiteleo

Congratulations on the new addition to come, very cute with a those freckles!


----------



## Eurobox

How about Nevaeh?? It's Heaven spelled backwards. I just love that name...

I don't know the names of your other dogs (sorry, I'm new). But I like them to all kind of go together? Zuri is cute too. Good luck, she looks beautiful! Reminds me of my Tanks markings...:wink:


----------



## DaneMama

The other four girls are Bailey, Emmy, Akasha and Shiloh. 

Right now Zuri is my favorite.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Super cute! Like a baby Bailey. It's so strange that that tiny little girl is gonna get huuuuge!! 



danemama08 said:


> Right now Zuri is my favorite.


Me too!! That's my vote.


----------



## luvMyBRT

O M G. Too cute! What a little doll. I just love her markings. I know she will be stunning (as she already is).

I like Zuri too! It's not common and has a Dane ring to it.

I hope one day Duncan and her get to play together!

I totally know how you feel with the waiting game! It sucks! LOL. All I can say is try to keep busy...and when the last week comes try to stay really, really busy. :tongue:

Congrats!! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Oh God, its just not fair, a new pup, I'm SO jealous. 
Congratulations you guys, she really is so cute. I reckon there is nothing better in this world than getting a new puppy. 
I had never seen a spotted Great Dane until I saw photo's of your pups, and I must say they are definately my favourites.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Zuri gets my vote, too!
I KNEW it wouldn't be long before you two got another one... you only "think" or "talk" about getting a puppy for so long before you just have to do it. She's beautiful, I can't wait to watch her grow up! Congrats you two!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

..... and baby makes five! Congrats on the lovely little girl. She looks beautiful and very precious. She's lucky she's gonna have the world's best furparents!


----------



## Khan

All these new pawrents. How great is that!
Take comfort in knowing that if you are "crazy" you are not alone, and among friends.

Congrats!!


----------



## yuffie

hehe zuri was my favorite name on the list too! very cute


----------



## ann g

So cute, I like Zuri the best.


----------



## harrkim120

Ditto on the Zuri!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cprcheetah

What a cutie! I love the name Zuri, very fitting for a dane!


----------



## Spaz

She is adorable. I like Zuri.


----------



## DaneMama

YAY!!! Just got an updated email from our breeder with new photos! I know some of you were wanting more for a puppy fix :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

danemama08 said:


> I know some of you were wanting more for a puppy fix :wink:


That'd be me! 

Awww!! She looks like Bailey AND Akasha! Spotty like Bailey, but the spots are the color of Akasha!! So cute. Love that last one!


----------



## DaneMama

Ania's Mommy said:


> That'd be me!
> 
> Awww!! She looks like Bailey AND Akasha! Spotty like Bailey, but the spots are the color of Akasha!! So cute. Love that last one!


Yeah, we figured it would be cool to have a Dane that is right in between their colorations! She looks so sweet and sensitive...just like Bailey...which is what I was hoping for. Akasha is a snarky little girl! But I love her to death :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT

Love the new pics.! She looks so sweet. Can't wait until you guys get to see her again. I just love her coloring!! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws

Ahhhh she;s SO cute! I can't wait to meet her! Her and Zailey will be such good buddies, I'm sure of it!:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13

SO CUTE!

I am jealous of you guys and Linsey!


----------



## Jester's King

WOW! I have never seen a harlequin dane with brindle in the dark patches. She will be a stunner for sure! The name Zori is great, but what does it mean? I always thought Queenie would be a great name for an extra large female dog.


----------



## DaneMama

spookychick13 said:


> SO CUTE!
> 
> I am jealous of you guys and Linsey!


So...get a puppy :wink:



Jester's King said:


> WOW! I have never seen a harlequin dane with brindle in the dark patches. She will be a stunner for sure! The name Zori is great, but what does it mean? I always thought Queenie would be a great name for an extra large female dog.


The name would be Zuri :wink:

It means "white and beautiful" in Swahili...so that is pretty fitting.

It was also the name my grandmother named her favorite Irish Wolfhound Zuri after the city Zurich, Germany where she lived for a part of her life. So it is also a "family" name too!


----------



## Luke & Gracie's Mom

She is adorable. I really like Tora.


----------



## wags

Sorry so late with the CONGRTAULATIONS! She is drop dead gorgeous! What a sweetie! Your not crazy (saw that first posting finally ha ha) your doggy lovers! And how happy that pups going to be! She picked the perfect doggy parents!:wink: Congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

Went to go visit our baby girl today! Haven't seen her since she was 9 days old, so she is just a doll! She reminds me so much of what Bailey was like when she was a little tot!


----------



## DaneMama

Her LEFT side










Her RIGHT side!










Super puppy!










Ninja puppy!


----------



## CorgiPaws

She is SO precious! I love her already, I can't wait to meet her in September!!!:wink:
I can't believe how tiny they are, and how big they get. Hard to imagine that cute little bugger getting so big. 
And way to take pictures of BOTH sides. haha (Zailey apparently only has one side...)

She'll be home before you know it. 
Okay, okay, so she wont. The next two weeks will drag on and on and on, seemingly never ending... good luck keeping patient! haha:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

Whatchu lookin' at!!!!










ZOOM!!!










Starting to pass out....










Almost....


----------



## DaneMama

And out!!!!










You can literally do anything to a sleeping Dane pup LOL










And a link to the whole album:

Picasa Web Albums - Jon - Zuri


----------



## luvMyBRT

The "Whatchu Lookin At" pic. is my favorite! You should get that one framed. Beautiful! A week and a half. It will be the longest week and a half of your life...... LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Super, SUPER cute. Glad to have gotten the 360 view too! I love her little spotty nose!

Also, I need to find alternate words for "cute"...


----------



## MollyWoppy

Oh boy, she is simply gorgeous. I love the black around her eyes, it looks like her mascara has run. Its also neat the way her patches are filled in with different colours, if you know what I mean. She's going to be a looker. And, you are so right, she definately looks like a cross between Bailey and Akasha.


----------



## Spaz

I'm jealous! :wink:


----------



## harrkim120

OMG!!! She is sooooo cute!!! 

I want one. :frown: LOL


----------



## spookychick13

Know what I love best about her?
Her little pink toeses! <3


----------



## DaneMama

Jon wants her nose to stay pink LOL


----------



## spookychick13

danemama08 said:


> Jon wants her nose to stay pink LOL


That pink snoot is cute too.
She's just cute all over.


----------



## jdatwood

harrkim120 said:


> OMG!!! She is sooooo cute!!!
> 
> I want one. :frown: LOL


I might know where there's more like her... :wink:


----------



## wags

I just love that Ninja puppy look! She is absolutley adorable!:smile: Shes growing so beautifully! Love those photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile: The waiting game is what is so hard! Necessary but hard!


----------



## CorgiPaws

I think today would be a great day for a PUPDATE!

Congratulations you two!! I can't wait to meet her!:biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood

CorgiPaws said:


> I think today would be a great day for a PUPDATE!
> 
> Congratulations you two!! I can't wait to meet her!:biggrin:


Pupdate? What's that?? :tongue:

Oh, you wanna see the newest Carnivore in our house?? :biggrin:

Here's a teaser til Natty posts more pics...


----------



## luvMyBRT

I love it!!! Already a pro at tearing up wings! Atta girl!!!
Congrats to both of you. She is just gorgeous. Can't wait to watch her grow up....:biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

What a cutie!! Was this her first raw meal? Looks like she hated it. :wink: I just love her markings.


----------



## jdatwood

Yep, she had her first raw meal tonight. Took a couple of minutes to figure it out but she's already a pro now :wink:


----------



## DaneMama

Here she is at home, and we are in LOVE with her! She is such a doll. Wonderful personality and temperament. Not in the slightest bit afraid of anything or anyone. We had a big annual picnic with a lot of friends today so she had a good first day of socializing. Everyone wanted to hold the baby and we are such proud parents. 

We are already working on her "name game" which she is a pro at, figured it out in like 5 minutes. "Sit" isn't going to take more than a day for her to learn. We are going to start puppy socialization classes on Tuesday of next week, can't start too early!!!


Her Chihuahua boyfriend, Harley:









Meeting Bleu (Bailey's son):

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Proud Mama:









Zonked with Miss Bailey:


----------



## luvMyBRT

AWWWWW! I just love the one with her and Bailey :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

I just love her! She seems to have a really great personality.

My favorite pic is the one with Bleu. She's as big as his head!! I'm a little confused, though... Was the person holding her holding another puppy underneath her? Why's her tiny lil' paw on top of another tiny lil' paw? It's not her's, is it? 

Congratulations!


----------



## luvMyBRT

Ania's Mommy said:


> I'm a little confused, though... Was the person holding her holding another puppy underneath her? Why's her tiny lil' paw on top of another tiny lil' paw? It's not her's, is it?


I think it's her back foot....right?


----------



## Ania's Mommy

saraj2878 said:


> I think it's her back foot....right?


But all her paws are white...? I don't get it.:frown:


----------



## jdatwood

Ania's Mommy said:


> But all her paws are white...? I don't get it.:frown:


The lighting is playing tricks on your eyes... :wink: It's just her back paw


----------



## DaneMama

On her way home:









My little carnivore <3:









Big sister, Little sister:









Sneakin' a peak:


----------



## DaneMama

Trust me everyone, more pictures will be taken daily....but here is a link to the entire album :biggrin:

Thanks for all the kind words and congrats! We couldn't be happier :wink:

Picasa Web Albums - Jon - Zuri


----------



## MollyWoppy

She's awesome, you guys have just the cutest kids. That Bailey seems to be so sweet, really something special. She looks so good natured and patient with the pups, letting them lie all over her.


----------



## chowder

I can't believe the size of that puppy! You do realize that the two of you are totally outweighed by the dogs in your house if they ever decide to stage a doggie revolt! Good thing they are all sweeties.....

Keep the pictures coming as she grows. Some of us have to have virtual puppies and need to see your puppy pictures for our weekly dose of puppy love!


----------



## Spaz

Welcome home Zuri!


----------



## jdatwood

Little Zuri is proving to be quite the vocal child. Here she is talking back to momma last night :biggrin:
YouTube - Zuri talking back to momma


And her 2nd raw meal... :wink:
YouTube - Zuri's first raw meal (raw fed great dane)


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Ooohh! She was stickin' it to you, Natalie! 

Love the chicken wing. I think that was Dog for "I can do it myself, mom!"

Hehehe!


----------

